# Thule 594xt Sidearm Vs Yakima Highroller



## cengle33 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new roof top carrier for my 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee and can't decide between the thule 594 xt and yakima Highroller. What are your experiences with these models? I will be using for a 29" cannondale mtb and a cannondale synapse road bike. Thanks for the help and happy trails.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Oct 27, 2005)

I've had multiple high rollers. Solid mounting system, have had great luck with them for the past 2+ years. Never used the thule, so can't comment there. Main reason I went with the high roller was it seemed less bulky and the trays seemed a bit wider/higher quality.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

Quick question: Using the factory cross bars?

If so, you'll need some mighty mounts in order to mount the highroller to the factory cross bars.

Yakima does have the new FrontLoader, which is universal out of the box. It doesn't feel as secure as the Highroller though. The Highrolller is more solidly built, so it can handle more weight.


----------



## cengle33 (Jun 25, 2007)

I already have the mighty mounts.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

here's the video...in case you're still interested.


----------



## cengle33 (Jun 25, 2007)

Great video...I think i'm going to go with the highroller because it lays flat and it looks like the thule sidearm could possibly rub on the front fork.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

there was a thread about that and the sidearm.  if you look at the photos of the sidearm...you'll see that the hook arm is off the front of the fork. personally, i pull the hook arm all the way up against my fork, and then ratchet it down, and there is some rubbing on my fork. 
the yakima highroller is a really nice looking rack too, and a much lower profile on the roof when not in use.


----------



## lutexas (Oct 29, 2008)

I am also looking for a roof rack. The only reason: security

After checking out all the available racks on the market and calling Yakima and Thule to ask questions, I think the sidearm would be more secure than the highroller.

On the Yakima highroller there is no lock to prevent somebody to turn the red knob and the cable looks thin.

The Thule sidearm has a lock on the arm itself but if you deflate or remove the front tire you can take the bike out.

I will get the sidearm and a rockguard cable lock to secure the frame to the roof rack.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

i think that is a good call...the cable lock, while it is able to be passed thru the frame on the highroller is pretty thin.

let us know if we can help you with the sidearms....10% off, free shipping and in-stock!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

lutexas said:


> I am also looking for a roof rack. The only reason: security
> 
> After checking out all the available racks on the market and calling Yakima and Thule to ask questions, I think the sidearm would be more secure than the highroller.
> 
> ...


If someone wants the bike off of your car that bad, they will find a way to steal. It's really just a deterrent for other thiefs.

you can loop the cable through the hoop, which, would prevent the hoop from fully disengaging.

See below for a pic using my road bike. I haven't tried my mountain bike yet.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I love the highroller rack, but I hate those stupid lock cables. They get in the way more than they seem to help. Looking at this, it looks like they are anchored with only a little pop rivet. When you don't need the lock, the cables gets in the way, the lock parts slips out and whacks your roof etc... IMO, they are not worth the hassle.

I'd rather just add another lock and separate cable instead. One of these days, I may sit down and figure out how to get them off the rack entirely.

J.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't know of any roof rack tray that has a built-in lock that is worthwhile. They all seem to be either worthless or easily defeated. I didn't get the lock cores for the Sidearm because the entire rack tray can be easily removed since it's held on with hand nuts. When I need to lock my bike on the rack, I just use a cable lock and loop it through the bike frame and under the rack cross bars which are actually bolted and locked to the car.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

I recently started running a Sidearm to carry my bike to and from the trail and I love it. It's a bit bulky when not in use, but I think it looks fine. Here's a pic...











JustMtnB44 said:


> I don't know of any roof rack tray that has a built-in lock that is worthwhile. They all seem to be either worthless or easily defeated. I didn't get the lock cores for the Sidearm because the entire rack tray can be easily removed since it's held on with hand nuts.


True...but the Sidearm does have a locked cover to prevent 2 of the hand nuts on the front tray from being removed. It's definitely not the most secure setup...I wouldn't leave my bike up there in public completely unattended. As they say, it's only gonna keep honest people honest. A real thief would be able to defeat that in a hearbeat...


----------

